# High Elms in May 2022



## Dando (Dec 22, 2021)

hi all,

given the hijacking of a membership thread and the interest in a gathering at High Elms, I have requested society package info for May 2022 and will update everyone once I hear back but this are the 2021 deals;

*Par:* Coffee, bacon rolls and 18 holes for £26 weekdays / £34 weekends.
*Birdie:* Coffee, bacon rolls, 18 holes and one-course lunch or dinner for £32 weekdays / £39 weekends.
*Eagle:* Coffee, bacon rolls, 27 holes and one-course lunch or dinner for £44 weekdays / £49 weekends.
Extras
Upgrade to a full English breakfast with coffee for £2
Upgrade to a two-course meal from our lunch menu for £4
Upgrade to a three-course meal from our dinner menu for £7


as usual, add your name below

Dando


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 22, 2021)

I’d happily go all in on the 27 hole but it’s whatever package suits all, so put me down but… if it falls between Saturday 14th and Sunday 29th i canny do it as I’ll be in Mexico.


----------



## Bratty (Dec 22, 2021)

Yep, I'm in, and any package fine with me. Weekends better, but I can do a weekday if needs be.
Date-wise, avoid Tues and Wed if possible though, as work trip to Sunningdale falls on one of those days in May! 😁
Great work, @Dando!


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 22, 2021)

Possibly.
I'd avoid weekends, played in a society there and it was pushing towards 6 hours to get round.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm up for it, prefer weekdays to avoid club match or football clashes but can do a weekend if that's all everyone can do.  Happy with any package.

Monday 16th I have a society day already booked.

Thanks James.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 22, 2021)

I'm good and would prefer weekdays


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 22, 2021)

I'd be interested if the date didn't clash.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 23, 2021)

I could be up for this, just as long as it doesn't happen when I'm supposed to be out of the country. I go along Shire Lane most days and always look over at HE, but have never played it.


----------



## IanM (Dec 23, 2021)

I could be depending on date... is it worth the drive from SE Wales?  I don't know much about it!


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 23, 2021)

Tbh I wouldn't bother 😉


----------



## IanM (Dec 23, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Tbh I wouldn't bother 😉
		
Click to expand...

I used to work in Sutton...know the area well, but I've never heard of the course!


----------



## Bratty (Dec 23, 2021)

IanM said:



			I could be depending on date... is it worth the drive from SE Wales?  I don't know much about it!  

Click to expand...

It was a great course when I was learning to play years ago. Council run for a good few years and may still be. A little rough around the edges, but a proper tree-lined course. I wouldn't bother from SE Wales, unless you can couple it with a visit to friends/relatives.


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 23, 2021)

It still is 

https://www.mytimeactive.co.uk/locations/high-elms-golf-course


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2021)

Bratty said:



			It was a great course when I was learning to play years ago. Council run for a good few years and may still be. A little rough around the edges, but a proper tree-lined course. I wouldn't bother from SE Wales, unless you can couple it with a visit to friends/relatives.
		
Click to expand...

A visit to bromley golf club will round off the trip


----------



## Bratty (Dec 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			A visit to bromley golf club will round off the trip
		
Click to expand...

You mean Royal Magpie? 🤣


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2021)

Bratty said:



			You mean Royal Magpie? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Silly me


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			A visit to bromley golf club will round off the trip
		
Click to expand...

May as well go all in and do Cray valley & ruxley and cobtree manor too 😉


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			May as well go all in and do Cray valley & ruxley and cobtree manor too 😉
		
Click to expand...

Not sure that’s affordable in one trip


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Dec 23, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			May as well go all in and do Cray valley & ruxley and cobtree manor too 😉
		
Click to expand...

Better still, Lullingstone and for those of a silly nature.....27 holes


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2021)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Better still, Lullingstone and for those of a silly nature.....27 holes

Click to expand...

Played lullingstone earlier this year
And it was on great condition. They just need several billion tones of soil to level it out


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 23, 2021)

Bratty said:



			You mean Royal Magpie? 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Did Royal Magpie ever get extended to the full 18 or is it still just 9?


----------



## Dando (Dec 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Did Royal Magpie ever get extended to the full 18 or is it still just 9?
		
Click to expand...

It’s still 9 holes


----------



## Leftie (Jan 6, 2022)

I'd be up for this James.  Was a member there for a couple of years nearly 30 years ago when getting into golf. Pity my golfing ability hasn't improved since. It's a good layout and imo, if it was a private members club rather than council run and overplayed, it would be a good match for many other courses in the area.  

As Spongy said, best to avoid weekends.  18 holes would be a long enough walk with a full English - after all, it would be rude not to


----------



## spongebob59 (Jan 6, 2022)

Leftie said:



			I'd be up for this James.  Was a member there for a couple of years nearly 30 years ago when getting into golf. Pity my golfing ability hasn't improved since. It's a good layout and imo, if it was a private members club rather than council run and overplayed, it would be a good match for many other courses in the area. 

As Spongy said, best to avoid weekends.  18 holes would be a long enough walk with a full English - after all, it would be rude not to

Click to expand...

The breakfast was very nice as was the ham egg and chips after 😊


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 6, 2022)

Is it worth looking at fixing a date before everyone's golfing diaries start to fill up?


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Jan 6, 2022)

I'm a definite for High Elms if midweek and not a Thursday


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 7, 2022)

16th definitely out for me, 6th and 9th could be awkward as I’m at the RAH both evenings.


----------



## Bratty (Jan 7, 2022)

11th is out and 26th and 27th might be a struggle for me.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 7, 2022)

Bare in mind that the start of June is the double bank holiday, I think the 30/31 will be impossible to book as lots of people will be taking that week of annual leave.


----------



## Dando (Feb 2, 2022)

hello,

i have finally heard back from high elms and here are the options;

full english
18 holes
1 course lunch
for £40

full english
18 holes
for £32

they can do any Monday in June with the 1st tee time being about 10am


----------



## Bratty (Feb 2, 2022)

I'm happy with either option and any Monday in June currently fine.
Great work, @Dando.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 3, 2022)

I should be ok for any option in June (🤞)


----------



## Leftie (Feb 3, 2022)

Sounds good to me James.  I'll go with the flow regarding options but the full English, 18 holes, and a late lunch sounds like a good day out to me. 

Thanks for organising.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 3, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Did Royal Magpie ever get extended to the full 18 or is it still just 9?
		
Click to expand...

I think that the council considered a 9 hole "crazy golf" around the cemetary after the 1st to match the rest of the course to make the 18, but the local church weren't keen on the idea.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Feb 4, 2022)

Hi Dando, I'll be up for this if a Monday, any option would be OK with me


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 4, 2022)

Pretty sure I can do any of the Mondays in June, hopefully be able to fit in a work visit to Biggin Hill whilst I'm down there!


----------



## Bratty (Feb 12, 2022)

Any thoughts on which Monday and option we're going for, @Dando?


----------



## Bratty (Feb 12, 2022)

Leftie said:



			I think that the council considered a 9 hole "crazy golf" around the cemetary after the 1st to match the rest of the course to make the 18, but the local church weren't keen on the idea.

Click to expand...

They had grave concerns? 😉


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2022)

I’ll pick a date on Monday once I’ve checked to see if some tosspot has put any meetings in my dairy


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 12, 2022)

Leftie said:



			I think that the council considered a 9 hole "crazy golf" around the cemetary after the 1st to match the rest of the course to make the 18, but the local church weren't keen on the idea.

Click to expand...

Bit harsh mate; as a 9 hole learner course it wasn't the worst.  When I was a youngster the greens were better than a lot of local courses.


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Bit harsh mate; as a 9 hole learner course it wasn't the worst.  When I was a youngster the greens were better than a lot of local courses.
		
Click to expand...

I used to play Royal magpie every week with my dad when I first started out.
I remember the pro being a right miserable old git and they sold bullet golf clubs in the shop


----------



## Dando (Feb 14, 2022)

rights chaps,

let's go for Monday 13th June

full english
18 holes
1 course lunch
for £40 

who's in? add your name below

Dando


----------



## Bratty (Feb 14, 2022)

rights chaps,

let's go for Monday 13th June

full english
18 holes
1 course lunch
for £40

who's in? add your name below

Dando
Bratty


----------



## Leftie (Feb 15, 2022)

rights chaps,

let's go for Monday 13th June

full english
18 holes
1 course lunch
for £40

who's in? add your name below

Dando
Bratty 
Leftie


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 15, 2022)

let's go for Monday 13th June

full english
18 holes
1 course lunch
for £40

who's in? add your name below

Dando
Bratty
Leftie
Grizzly, as long as first tee is after 9am.


----------



## Dando (Feb 16, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			let's go for Monday 13th June

full english
18 holes
1 course lunch
for £40

who's in? add your name below

Dando
Bratty
Leftie
Grizzly, as long as first tee is after 9am.
		
Click to expand...

Aiming for a 10am ish first tee time


----------



## Dando (Feb 16, 2022)

Dando
Bratty
Leftie
Grizzly
Scholesy


----------



## chrisd (Feb 16, 2022)

I hope to be ok but cant confirm at this time. I understand if you'd rather fill the spaces with certainties


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 16, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I hope to be ok but cant confirm at this time. I understand if you'd rather fill the spaces with certainties
		
Click to expand...

Snap


----------



## Bratty (Feb 16, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I hope to be ok but cant confirm at this time. I understand if you'd rather fill the spaces with certainties
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it's already filled with several "certanties": 3 off the tee, bogey golf, swearing when you hit another tree, swearing when you miss the green on 13th, hitting a parked car playing 18th. 🤣🤣


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Feb 16, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Looks like it's already filled with several "certanties": 3 off the tee, bogey golf, swearing when you hit another tree, swearing when you miss the green on 13th, hitting a parked car playing 18th. 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dando, I'm in


----------



## Bratty (Feb 16, 2022)

Dando
Bratty
Leftie
Grizzly
Scholesy
Steve Wilkes


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2022)

I'll go for this.


Dando
Bratty
Leftie
Grizzly
Scholesy
Steve Wilkes 
Orikoru


----------



## Dando (Feb 24, 2022)

hello,

High Elms have confirmed the following;

Monday 13th June
09:00 arrival for full english with tea and coffee 
10:09 first tee time of 18 holes (2 tee times booked) 
14:30 1 course meal 
£39pp


----------



## Bratty (Feb 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			hello,

High Elms have confirmed the following;

Monday 13th June
09:00 arrival for full english with tea and coffee
10:09 first tee time of 18 holes (2 tee times booked)
14:30 1 course meal
£39pp
		
Click to expand...

Payable on the day or beforehand?


----------



## Dando (Feb 24, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Payable on the day or beforehand?
		
Click to expand...

beforehand please - i will PM everyone my bank details later


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2022)

James, can I provisionally nick the last spot (assuming Chris & spongebob are still maybes) until I can confirm I can get the leave, as I'v just got 11 days back


----------



## Dando (Feb 24, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			James, can I provisionally nick the last spot (assuming Chris & spongebob are still maybes) until I can confirm I can get the leave, as I'v just got 11 days back 

Click to expand...

of course you can


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2022)

Thanks James.


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 24, 2022)

Dandy, I know I was in on this but can’t confirm until 22nd march.  If the groups are full stick me on the subs bench for now.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2022)

Is there any benefit in a third tee time if we've got a full subs bench?


----------



## Dando (Feb 24, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is there any benefit in a third tee time if we've got a full subs bench?
		
Click to expand...

i will ask tomorrow


----------



## Dando (Feb 25, 2022)

afternoon all,

I really cant be bothered to PM you all my bank details so can you send the money via paypal?

the email is jamesdandridge75@gmail.com

i have also asked to provisionally book at 3rd tee time for those who can't confirm yet.


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2022)

We now have 3 tee times booked


----------



## Grizzly (Mar 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			afternoon all,

I really cant be bothered to PM you all my bank details so can you send the money via paypal?

the email is jamesdandridge75@gmail.com

i have also asked to provisionally book at 3rd tee time for those who can't confirm yet.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, just saw this, will sort later!


----------



## Bratty (Mar 4, 2022)

@Dando, check your gmail please.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Mar 4, 2022)

Dando said:



			afternoon all,

I really cant be bothered to PM you all my bank details so can you send the money via paypal?

the email is jamesdandridge75@gmail.com


Hi Dando, just sent payment, never sent by paypal and email address before, so let me know if you haven't received it
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Mar 4, 2022)

Money received thanks Steve


----------



## Dando (Mar 7, 2022)

Dando - paid
Bratty - paid
Leftie
Grizzly
Scholesy
Steve Wilkes - paid
Orikoru 
BIM

Reserves

Chrisd
Odd socks
Spongebob


----------



## Grizzly (Mar 7, 2022)

Mine should be with you now.


----------



## Dando (Mar 7, 2022)

Dando - paid
Bratty - paid
Leftie
Grizzly - paid
Scholesy
Steve Wilkes - paid
Orikoru
BIM

Reserves

Chrisd
Odd socks
Spongebob


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2022)

Dando - paid
Bratty - paid
Leftie - paid
Grizzly - paid
Scholesy
Steve Wilkes - paid
Orikoru
BIM

Reserves

Chrisd
Odd socks
Spongebob


----------



## Dando (Mar 9, 2022)

thanks for the payments chaps.

Dando - paid
Bratty - paid
Leftie - paid
Grizzly - paid
Scholesy
Steve Wilkes - paid
Orikoru
BIM - paid

Reserves

Chrisd
Odd socks
Spongebob


----------



## Dando (Mar 18, 2022)

Dando - paid
Bratty - paid
Leftie - paid
Grizzly - paid
Scholesy
Steve Wilkes - paid
Orikoru - paid
BIM - paid

Reserves

Chrisd
Odd socks
Spongebob


----------



## Dando (Apr 21, 2022)

any more takers for this?


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 21, 2022)

I won't be able to make this now ☹️


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 21, 2022)

I would love to, but it should be my first day back after a 2 week holiday.....and I'm sure I will have a mountain of work to be doing.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 21, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I would love to, but it should be my first day back after a 2 week holiday.....and I'm sure I will have a mountain of work to be doing.

Click to expand...

One day more won't make a difference... join us! 😉


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2022)

I'm afraid that Mrs d has booked us a week away that week - enjoy the game guys !


----------



## Dando (Apr 23, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I'm afraid that Mrs d has booked us a week away that week - enjoy the game guys !
		
Click to expand...

Chris, you need to show Mrs D who wears the trousers in your house!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			Chris, you need to show Mrs D who wears the trousers in your house!
		
Click to expand...


I took your advice and dealt with her accordingly  .................. 

I didn't see her for a few hours, but after that the bruising on my eyes eased and I could just see her if I squinted 😎


----------



## Dando (Apr 23, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I took your advice and dealt with her accordingly  .................. 

I didn't see her for a few hours, but after that the bruising on my eyes eased and I could just see her if I squinted 😎
		
Click to expand...

Apart from the recent beating, how are you?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			Apart from the recent beating, how are you?
		
Click to expand...

T

Thanks for asking . The surgery has gone really well and they said that all of the cancer was confined to the prostate and that's now in a litter bin in hospital. The after effects aren't great, but are improving week by week and the Covid we both got 3 weeks ago has pretty much cleared up thanks. I hope you're good too?


----------



## Dando (Apr 23, 2022)

chrisd said:



			T

Thanks for asking . The surgery has gone really well and they said that all of the cancer was confined to the prostate and that's now in a litter bin in hospital. The after effects aren't great, but are improving week by week and the Covid we both got 3 weeks ago has pretty much cleared up thanks. I hope you're good too?
		
Click to expand...

That’s good to hear mate.

I’m ok thanks. I’ve got over covid with no major issues so just need to sort my shoulder out


----------



## Bratty (Apr 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			Chris, you need to show Mrs D who wears the trousers in your house!
		
Click to expand...

He'll have to ask her if he can borrow them first... just like the rest of us, I hasten to add!
Sorry you can't make it, Chris.


----------



## Bratty (Apr 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			That’s good to hear mate.

I’m ok thanks. I’ve got over covid with no major issues so just need to sort my shoulder out
		
Click to expand...

And your golf game.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2022)

Bratty said:



			He'll have to ask her if he can borrow them first... just like the rest of us, I hasten to add!
Sorry you can't make it, Chris.
		
Click to expand...

Me too Bratty


----------



## Leftie (May 3, 2022)

Sorry guys.  Another old fart dropping out.  Gutted


----------



## Bratty (May 3, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Sorry guys.  Another old fart dropping out.  Gutted 

Click to expand...

No way! Gutted!


----------



## Dando (May 3, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Sorry guys.  Another old fart dropping out.  Gutted 

Click to expand...

Oh bigger, that’s a shame mate.

Maybe we can get a 4 ball sorted there later in the year


----------



## Leftie (May 3, 2022)

Not half as gutted as I am Si.   Also having to drop out of the Cooden Seniors Open with Smiffy and, for the first time ever since it's inauguration, I'll miss the famous Cooden Meet. 

Gonna miss you guys.

Hopefully things will improve James. Would like that


----------



## Bratty (May 4, 2022)

Leftie said:



			Not half as gutted as I am Si.   Also having to drop out of the Cooden Seniors Open with Smiffy and, for the first time ever since it's inauguration, I'll miss the famous Cooden Meet. 

Gonna miss you guys.

Hopefully things will improve James. Would like that 

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that, Rog.
Take good care and hopefully see you soon.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 30, 2022)

Popped in to High Elms today on my way to somewhere else; those going may wish to take a few extra balls looking at some of the rough!


----------



## Bratty (May 31, 2022)

I always have a dozen in the bag at the start of most rounds! Will that be enough? 😉


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I always have a dozen in the bag at the start of most rounds! Will that be enough? 😉
		
Click to expand...

For the 1st? Probably...


----------



## Dando (May 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Popped in to High Elms today on my way to somewhere else; those going may wish to take a few extra balls looking at some of the rough! 

Click to expand...

great! 
After losing 6 balls at north foreland yesterday I’ll need a couple of dozen for this


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 31, 2022)

As an aside James, bloke in the pro shop says he still has us down for 10 players 🤔


----------



## Dando (May 31, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			As an aside James, bloke in the pro shop says he still has us down for 10 players 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I’m waiting for a couple to confirm if they can make it


----------



## Bratty (May 31, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’m waiting for a couple to confirm if they can make it
		
Click to expand...

I might have one or two that might fill in if we needed them.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (May 31, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’m waiting for a couple to confirm if they can make it
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dando, I'm still ok for this, might be a little tired as playing Old Thorns Thursday, Friday, Saturday & Sunday the day before


----------



## Dando (May 31, 2022)

Steve Wilkes said:



			Hi Dando, I'm still ok for this, might be a little tired as playing Old Thorns Thursday, Friday, Saturday & Sunday the day before
		
Click to expand...

getting the excuses in early!


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			getting the excuses in early!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, if we're doing that, I'm terrible at golf...


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2022)

good afternoon all,

just a quick message to say that everything was confirmed with High Elms on Sunday and there are just the 7 of us hacking our way round.

the food after will be the staple golfers diet of Ham Egg & Chips.

as for the groups, is everyone ok with the following:

Dando
Scholesey
Orikoru

BIM
Bratty
steve Wilkes
Grizzly

or we can just redraw the groups on Monday morning.

i am aiming to get to the course for about 9am

see you all on Monday


----------



## Bratty (Jun 7, 2022)

All perfect. And I don't have to play with you again, Dando! 😉


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Jun 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			good afternoon all,

just a quick message to say that everything was confirmed with High Elms on Sunday and there are just the 7 of us hacking our way round.

the food after will be the staple golfers diet of Ham Egg & Chips.

as for the groups, is everyone ok with the following:

Dando
Scholesey
Orikoru

BIM
Bratty
steve Wilkes
Grizzly

or we can just redraw the groups on Monday morning.

i am aiming to get to the course for about 9am

see you all on Monday
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it, will be great to put faces to the names I've had various arguments with over the last two years


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2022)

Bratty said:



			All perfect. And I don't have to play with you again, Dando! 😉
		
Click to expand...

thats not very nice is it?


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2022)

Steve Wilkes said:



			Looking forward to it, will be great to put faces to the names I've had various arguments with over the last two years
		
Click to expand...

you'll spot @Bratty a mile off - just look for the pout


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2022)

Due @Bratty last comment I’ve decided he’ll now be with me in a 2 ball behind the rest of you I’m a 5 ball and please don’t rush as I want to make him suffer!


----------



## Bratty (Jun 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			you'll spot @Bratty a mile off - just look for the pout
		
Click to expand...

You'll hear me a mile off too! 😉


----------



## Bratty (Jun 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			Due @Bratty last comment I’ve decided he’ll now be with me in a 2 ball behind the rest of you I’m a 5 ball and please don’t rush as I want to make him suffer!
		
Click to expand...

We won't be held up by them. We'll be looking for your golf balls most of the round... 😘


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2022)

Just had a drop out so if anyone knows someone who can make it feel free to let them know


----------



## Bratty (Jun 12, 2022)

Dando said:



			Just had a drop out so if anyone knows someone who can make it feel free to let them know
		
Click to expand...

I've asked someone if they fancy it.


----------



## Bratty (Jun 12, 2022)

And he's in! Guy called Danny.
See you tomorrow at 9, folks.


----------



## Dando (Jun 12, 2022)

Bratty said:



			And he's in! Guy called Danny.
See you tomorrow at 9, folks.
		
Click to expand...

Good man


----------



## Dando (Jun 13, 2022)

thanks for your company today chaps


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 14, 2022)

So give us a run down…

Who won?
How was Bratty’s pouting?
Any first tee snap hooks into the club house?


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2022)

I won with 36 points but as organiser didn’t take the prize.

@Bratty is a + handicap pouter

No damage to the clubhouse


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 14, 2022)

Bout time you pulled a game together 😉

LIV tour pouting ambassador - signed for £2.50 and a tube of Pringles


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Bout time you pulled a game together 😉

LIV tour pouting ambassador - signed for £2.50 and a tube of Pringles
		
Click to expand...

Mate, my short was 💩 otherwise I’d have had 40 points


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Bout time you pulled a game together 😉

LIV tour pouting ambassador - signed for £2.50 and a tube of Pringles
		
Click to expand...

His clutch birdie-birdie finish swung it for him! Wedges lethal as long as it's over 70 yards.


----------

